# White House 'Panicked' Over Gas Prices, President Becoming 'Incoherent'



## CJIS (Mar 12, 2005)

New York Daily News 
*White House 'Panicked' Over Gas Prices, President Becoming 'Incoherent'*
Fox News - ‎7 hours ago‎

BAIER: Well, President Obama on the stump today, if you will, outside of Washington talking about energy. And you saw Senator Schumer on the Senate floor yesterday talking about Saudi Arabia and increasing production.


----------



## Guest (Mar 17, 2012)

Incoherrent ,ineffective and completely useless.


----------



## pahapoika (Nov 5, 2006)

osama is the poster boy of failed liberal ideology.

11 months as a junior senator and this boob is running the country ?

hoping the occupy wall street, soccer mommies, pseudonym hippies and whatever other nit wits that voted for this guy put their egos aside, pull the lever for anybody but numbnuts and get this clown out of office before he does anymore damage


----------



## Killjoy (Jun 23, 2003)

No one is going to be ousting Obama from anywhere because the Republicans can't produce a viable candidate. Romney's losses in the south are proof that the bible belt won't vote for a Mormon.


----------



## 7costanza (Aug 29, 2006)

Strap in , its going to get worse.


----------



## Guest (Mar 18, 2012)

Killjoy said:


> No one is going to be ousting Obama from anywhere because the Republicans can't produce a viable candidate. Romney's losses in the south are proof that the bible belt won't vote for a Mormon.


If the choice is Obama or Romney, the Bible Belt will vote for Romney.


----------



## Dan Stark (Aug 2, 2005)

Don't forget that it's more than just who is going to vote for Romney. It's who's NOT going to vote for Obama. Guaranteed they don't turn out the mouth breathing 'anyone but Bush' vote, and independent middle class 'white guilt' voters already cleared their conscience last election...  

Sent from my Incredible 2 using Tapatalk


----------

